# Blueface. Free calls for Life offer.



## Coolaboy (1 Feb 2010)

I have read the Blueface article by Shane Ross on the back of yesterdays Indo and it has skype connection and phone for once off fee for 199.00 and no more line rental and free calls throughout Ireland and to other skype customers. What is your opinion folks?


----------



## joevpt (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Blueface.*

Blueface doesn't have any line rental because they assume you already have an internet connection. You have to provide this, and if you are using an Eircom line for that you still have to pay line rental to the supplier of that. If you have wireless internet, then you can get rid of the line. Quality guarantees and availability guarantees are different for a fixed voice line than with a SIP line. For the most part, you will probably not notice the difference.


----------



## Coolaboy (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Blueface.*

Thanks joevpt. I was orginally with Eircom but now with BT phone and internet and have not got a wireless connection. Can I get a wireless connection.


----------



## Leo (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Blueface.*

Just buy a modem that supports wireless.

Also, if you edit the title of this thread to make it more meaningful, you might get a better response rate.
Leo


----------



## Coolaboy (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Blueface.*

Thanks Leo.


----------



## Coolaboy (4 Feb 2010)

Why is there no one rushing to take up this offer from Blueface? Is it not a good offer?


----------



## suzie (4 Feb 2010)

Just to help clarify...

To available of no line rental charges, your internet mustn't be delivered via a phone line connection (ie it can be either say via TV cable such as UPC or a wireless connection such as digiweb). Once you have internet access in your house, you can either have wired or wireless connections. For wireless connection you'll need a wireless device such as a router or WAP.

S.


----------



## davidoco (4 Feb 2010)

Coolaboy said:


> Is it not a good offer?



While there are many good reasons for taking it up, here is one that may not suit some people.

"If a call exceeds 60 minutes you will be charged at out of package rates. So  hang up and redial after 59 minutes"

Another reason is the cost to ring mobiles (although this is the fault of the mobile companies really) 
 Eircom call costs [broken link removed]


Blueface.ie call costs 
                        Peak   Evening   Weekend       


083          0.27        0.19       0.13
085         0.23       0.15       0.12
086         0.18       0.14       0.08
087         0.18       0.14       0.08
089         0.27       0.19       0.16
Just to compare one 087 from Blueface or Eircom (pdf above)

                   Peak           Evening        Weekend
Eircom          0.22             0.25              .10
Blueface       0.18           0.14                  0.08

So Blueface are cheaper there.


----------



## olddog (4 Feb 2010)

Coolaboy said:


> Why is there no one rushing to take up this offer from Blueface? Is it not a good offer?



Coolaboy, How do you know that 'no one is rushing to take up the offer' ?

Do you work for Blueface ?


----------



## Coolaboy (6 Feb 2010)

No olddog. Im in the HSE. Its just that usually when something like this comes along, i would hear and see more reviews about it in the news and paper. I am trying to figure out if the offer is to be good to be true.


----------



## aidank (6 Feb 2010)

that phone that blueface are giving in their free landline for life will it pick up a wireless signal, we have router in the sitting room so wondering will phone work off that or does it require 

also wondering if I go to ring that from my vodafone ready to go mobile how much will it cost me to ring it


----------



## olddog (7 Feb 2010)

Coolaboy said:


> ............. I am trying to figure out if the offer is to be good to be true.



Can I suggest that you go off and read the T&C on this off on Blueface.ie?

I expect that you might have a better chance of getting correct answers to specific questions if you ask on :

[broken link removed]


----------

